# The fires continue



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The fires continue to take lives, homes & livelihoods so If anyone has found themselves homeless or knows of anyone in that situation & in need of temporary accommodation we have room for 4 or 5 in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area.


----------

